# I think I may have ruined my fish finder



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Recently I noticed that the screen on my fish finder was very dirty from sitting in the garage all winter. Took a paper towel and a little windex and wiped the screen. Tried to turn it on and it will not function. Coincidence or did I ruin it somehow by using the windex?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I would guess coincidence....it should be waterproof?..i just bought a garmin 73dv from BPS for 429.00 if your in the market for a new unit...sale ends today...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

backfar said:


> I would guess coincidence....it should be waterproof?..i just bought a garmin 73dv from BPS for 429.00 if your in the market for a new unit...sale ends today...


Some models cant use windex, if you do its multi type. Garmin is more complicated, they say to use eye glass clean but it very specific what kind. Check before you clean your new 73 DV. I still have to make up my mind, glad I was able to guide you to the sale, always fun to see others enjoy an offer like that.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Are the batteries hooked up and fully charged?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Windex is not good for your screen but has nothing to do with it not powering up


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Agree with Lundy. Check your fuse and connections for corrosion.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. The battery is hooked up and almost new. Guess I will start checking fuses and connections.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it sounds like your fish finders are tied to your ignition on switch, you said when you start engine you have to re start the electronics, route power to your fish finders direct to power supply and not thru the switch ? maybe ?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It really depends on which unit you have if you can use Windex or not and I believe it's the ammonia that is the issue in some cleaners. My units say that is what I should be using. I doubt the Windex killed the unit, even if that specific cleaner wasn't supposed to be used it would have probably only messed up or distorted the screen.

If you garage is unheated the problem could be the unit got too cold and it killed the display. Some (not all) manuals will tell you to keep you units above a certain temp. I had a Low unit that said it was good down to 13 degrees and I left it out one night at 8 degrees and it killed that sucker dead. Lucky for me Lowrance replaced the unit which was 1 week out of warranty anyway and even gave me an upgrade for no charge.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with the posts on Windex not being the issue. I would also mention... Don't use paper towels, they can scratch that screen. I would also agree on electrical connection issues somewhere. Maybe where it plugs into the sonar. You could try a little dielectric grease on that connection. Make sure those pins are lining up.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken fish finders are usually all rated equal or higher to ip67, which I don't believe windex could touch if it tried.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely not the Windex. If Windex is advised against in the owners manual, it isn't because it's a liquid with magical penetrating powers. It's because something in it could damage the screen itself.

As Crappiedude said, temps could have killed the screen, but I'm more in line with it being something electrical. The first thing I would have checked would have been the power cords connection to the unit. Then electrical connections from your power source to your power cord, followed quickly by the fuse.

Of course all of the above would be assuming your battery was good.


----------

